# day 1 tomorrow



## parkingjoe (Apr 23, 2006)

new clones repotted into 1 litre pots and under 400 watt hps growlux fed water only for a week or so then lower strength nutes for flower in 2 weeks from now....

post pics tommorrow when repotted and set up.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 24, 2006)

get it right one day

enjoy

pkj


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

nice man!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey parkingjoe, what happened to the poor little one laying on the floor?

It looks hurt man.

Help me! Help me!

I'm pot on the floor and I can't get up!

Ahhhhhhhhhh!

Hahahahahaa

Nice lookin brood man.

Grow on!


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 26, 2006)

lol

stoney that was before it had new home

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey pkj...I thought i'd check out your grow since you've said some really nice things about mine. So thats how clones are supposed to look  Oh well, I enjoy doing things twice i guess. How old did you say they were? Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 30, 2006)

going to submerged for 45 mins tomorrow to remove any possible mites

in water by the way.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 1, 2006)

absolutely no mites whatsoever so i introduced them via the canes i used last grow when i had mites.

shit all trimmed of all big leaves and sprayed with spider mite control so fingers crossed along with everything else.

lol

ya just gotta laugh.

NOT

pkj


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2006)

Glad to hear man. Mites are horrible. Glad to hear they are eradicated with extreme prejeduce. lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 2, 2006)

THE EXTERMINATER!!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 3, 2006)

and later on the babies

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 6, 2006)

day 13 repott the 10 critical mass into 7.5 litre pots any day now and start feeding some nutes for my nest flowering set up in about 2 weeks from now the rest are for friends grow.

ps will be taking 1 clone from each for next vegging ones also have 8 in prop still ran outa space.

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 9, 2006)

ran out of pots so weekend now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 9, 2006)

*Things are looking great at your end. Great job on the clones pj.*


----------



## parkingjoe (May 11, 2006)

twice the size now being repotted and placed inf lower weekend as now 10" high


----------



## parkingjoe (May 11, 2006)

twice the size now being repotted and placed in flower weekend as now 10" high


----------



## Zarnon (May 12, 2006)

Excellent dude.   Your advice on cutting went really well btw...

Yeah,  your clones look sweet.   Cool.  Can't add anything else.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 12, 2006)

thanks for that zarnon is is the clone master

lol

clones went from 12" yesterday to 16" tonight....

really need repotting asap

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 14, 2006)

clones taken tonight form 12 plants then into flower for them.plants not clones.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

17th went into flower x 14 mainly critical mass couple of others too

all had a clone taken from them for future referance.

pkj

post pics tonight


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

not grown much as wanted but hey doing different feed regime bio bloom start to finish organic feed nothing added day one feed today..

 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

ps i cannot count either 12 went into flower and here are the replacement clones for next lot in 4,5 or 6 weeks time

pkj


----------

